# Pics of the tiels i got from the "rescue"



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some I haven't noticed any phsysical problem with! which to me makes no sense, since they were ALL cramed into the same small cage 

but here's a few of them along with ones that do have issues

I'm not too sure what this one is ( my guess is some sort of Pied, not sure if its male or female)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture008-1.jpg


another view of her the lil white face was bieng a pic hog ( he has a bald spot on his head as u can tell in the 1st pic, and not sure if it shows but on his cheeks as well!!) and I don't know why this lil ones eyes are comming out red and none of the other ones do except for the lutino of course


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture007-1.jpg

Here's a couple pictures of them on the Play Tree( he bought off the same woman for $75)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture010.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture009.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture014.jpg




Then some of the problems *** IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH U MAY NOT WANT TO CLICK ON THESE LINKS ***

The Cut to the bone wing( or broken to the bone)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...cture005-1.jpg

the side of the same bird as above 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...cture006-1.jpg


and here are some of the lutino these pics really don't justify what i see when i look @ her

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...cture004-1.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...Picture003.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...Picture002.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...Picture015.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...Picture008.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29...Picture005.jpg


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That is one heck of a play tree!!!  It's awesome! The last images showing injuries aren't working for me, did you move them?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love that tree! They look happy now. I also can't see the rest. Is there anyway you can post the IMG code so the pics show on the page. My internet connection is slow to bring up new pages sometimes and it's a pain...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

the first one looks like a normal grey male to me unless I am seeing wrong which is entirely possible...lol the play tree looks awesome, I can't see any of the other pic's either


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't moved them, i'll try posting them the other way - when ever i click the the thing to add a image I get an error but I'll keep trying ( thats why they were all links)


Lets try it this way, its the link to the entire album instead of single pictures -hopefully this way will work 

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/


They're not the best of pics - as the birds were NOT happy with us and constanstly moving but you can see what is wrong with them in most of the pics 



the lady sold my boyfriend the Tree for $75.00 he got home and asked if it was a good deal - - I said well i think so i've seen them cost more online - - but the ones on line were brand new, this one had been used and been sitting out side for a while ( we scrubbed it good before letting them get on it)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I see them now some are a little blurry but I get the idea, poor things


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I haven't moved them, i'll try posting them the other way - when ever i click the the thing to add a image I get an error but I'll keep trying ( thats why they were all links)



I get the same thing - with photobucket you don't need to click the add a image thing -just copy and paste the IMG code onto the post.It's ok either way-it just takes me forever and a day with clicking.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww, poor little things, they really look neglected. I'm so pleased that you have taken them in, at least they will have a decent life from now on.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I get the same thing - with photobucket you don't need to click the add a image thing -just copy and paste the IMG code onto the post.It's ok either way-it just takes me forever and a day with clicking.


oh ok, its just a hait to click the very 1st one - i think they call it the dirrect link -


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

out of curiousity any one know what sort of tree that is? I've looked up Java and Manzeta(spelled way wrong I know LOL) and it doesn't look like niether one 

so we thought perhaps driftwood because of all the knots/holes in it - but the only thing i found (nothing made out of it) said it wasn't a safe wood to use for making bird toys because of all the toxins in the oceans and lakes - - - so i'm back to point A - bieng totally lost about what sort of tree it is lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought cholla when i saw it, it looks like a giant version of my cholla perches.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Whatever tree it is I WANT ONE! lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Bea I'll look that up 

Babyluv12 I was suprised they bought it for $75.00 I know most of them cost ALOT more then that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor birds.  They are better off with you now. You must need to buy one giant cage for them. I hope they all get better soon.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad you are taking them in Keep us updated on the injuries. Poor things. How did they get in that state?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was wrong on the price he got the Play tree for - he only spent $25.00 on

Bea - The Cholla Play Trees I found Look IDENTICAL to the one I've got , only difference is it was just the tree, no stand no nothing and it was much taller BUT still same type of tree 

and for just a 5 & 1/2 Foot Tree of it was 385.00 

I couldn't find any made like the one I got , the closets i got was one that the Food/seed catcher part was on rollers instead of it bieng on a stand and it was well over 200 Dollars for that one

So he did good on getting the tree for $25.00


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, usually any of those play trees cost an arm and a leg. My guys are happy enough on their $30 play gym i think. LOL!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol shoot my budgies like the strings I've got their toys attached with more then the toys LOL


Bea - what kinda bread is that in ur siggy??

the 4 female tiels will Devour whole wheat Bread - they get all excited if u bring a sandwich into the living room - thinking they're getting some every single time - and since its just my kids and b/f that eat the whole wheat bread - they get agravated with me because I only eat wonder white bread - and I they don't get as much of it as the whole wheat bread

I've been wanting to get them some other types of bread but wasnt sure excatly what kind they could have


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Be careful not to give them bread daily-only as a treat.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The grainier the better. The bread in my siggy is 9-grain bread. It was delicious, and the birds all went nuts for it too.


----------

